# Softer Bindings on Stiff Board



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

I have Missions from '09 and to be completely honest... I hate them. But they're a hodgepodge of different parts from past year Cartels. This year's may be better though I haven't looked at them at all.

Another binding I was debating about getting over the Targas were Flux SF45's which is supposed to be very comparable. K2 Evers were also on my list, but I believe they're a bit pricier.


----------



## double (Dec 9, 2011)

Any other thoughts here in general about soft bindings on stiff board? Leaving for first trip of the year next week and need to make a decision. Thanks.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

double said:


> Any other thoughts here in general about soft bindings on stiff board? Leaving for first trip of the year next week and need to make a decision. Thanks.


I don't like my setups that way... at least a medium stiffness bindings on a stiff board.


----------



## eek5 (Jan 5, 2011)

Personally I would match my bindings with my board. I had Flow Flite II's, which are the softest bindings I've owned, on my Palmer Carbon Circle and I didn't like it at all. I ended up upgrading to NXT-ATSEs and the responsiveness is so much better that I couldn't imagine riding with softer bindings than that on a stiff board anymore.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yep, try to match the flex. The Heritage isn't THAT stiff though. I'm not that familiar with Missions, but if they're a mid-flex binding they should be just fine.

I've rode my cambered '09 Heritage with Flux Titans and it's quite manageable and the old cambered sticks were a lot stiffer than the newer RC versions.


----------

